# UScA Election Results



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Alloway is the new President with 80 or 105 votes cast
Frank Phillips is VP with 86 vs 17 for his opponent
Sean O'Kane Treasurer by acclimation
MIchelle Scarberry Secretary by acclimation when Marsha Asbury withdrew
Karen Mc Intyre new breed warden

Looks like UScA members were tired of the Good Old Boy Network and the Status Quo. The vote wasn't even close.
I would suspect the JA should go away soon and that some of the old members as well as unhappy WDA members will be making the switch back to UScA. The future looks much brighter for UScA.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Things are definitely looking up! 
WDF member Frank Phillips stepped up to the plate, thanks Frank!
=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Always good to have people at the helm who lead by example.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

JA is still in place. Wait for it...wait for it...they ran out of *time* and nothing got voted on at this meeting. So it will be in place at least until the next GB.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> JA is still in place. Wait for it...wait for it...they ran out of *time* and nothing got voted on at this meeting. So it will be in place at least until the next GB.


Keith

That is a MAJOR disappointment. :-(
I'll wait and see what else happens but I believe the change the members want is an end to the JA fiasco.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Well according to owner of another list the general feeling of the meeting and the expressed opinions of the electees was to leave the JA as is and in place. 

That to me sounds like the same pile just served on a different plate.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I"m, sure glad there's none of this petty political nonsense in the Dobermann world ;-)


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

I spoke briefly with Jim Alloway last night, and apparently the room was only 
set up until 4:30 and there was no way to reconvene on another site.

The new leadership is inheriting a significantly dysfunctional organization,
and it will take time to get it running.

The real problem is the governance structure, if you run late for a meeting
and every thing waits for a year it is a problem.

The entire functioning of the organization needs to be updated to correspond
to the computer age, mom and pop need to be put out to pasture.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I"m, sure glad there's none of this petty political nonsense in the Dobermann world ;-)


Oh and rue the day that sort of political nonsense ever affected the Rottweiler world...:roll::roll::-\":-\"


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

What is JA? Thanks.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Taryna Mitchell said:


> What is JA? Thanks.


I asked Thomas the same thing in PM.

I dont usually share PM's, but in this case I don't think Thomas will mind...

"The Johannes (Grewe) Amendment which said that UScA members couldn't belong to competing GSD organization (mainly GSDCA/WDA)"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Engel said:


> I spoke briefly with Jim Alloway last night, and apparently the room was only
> set up until 4:30 and there was no way to reconvene on another site.
> 
> The new leadership is inheriting a significantly dysfunctional organization,
> ...


Jim,

Doing something about the JA should have been at the top of the agenda NOT at the bottom. I"m sure it's placement wasn't an accident but I bet the land slide victory of Alloway and Phillips wasn't expected either ;-)

The actual vote doesn't mesh with Nia's claim that "the consensus was to leave the JA in place" Hopefully enforcing it will be ignored for everyone and not only a select few? 


Moderators,

Joby posted a PM. Please ban him for life ;-)


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jim,
> 
> Doing something about the JA should have been at the top of the agenda NOT at the bottom. I"m sure it's placement wasn't an accident but I bet the land slide victory of Alloway and Phillips wasn't expected either ;-)
> 
> The actual vote doesn't mesh with Nia's claim that "the consensus was to leave the JA in place" Hopefully enforcing it will be ignored for everyone and not only a select few?


Thomas,
This was Lyle's agenda, thankfully his last one. May he rest
in eternal anguish.

The era of the evil cabal is hopefully over, and the promise is
for more openness and better governance. Perhaps the USCA house
cleaning lead to a AWDF house cleaning, Lyle and Govednik have played
out their string and need to vanish from the scene.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Engel said:


> Thomas,
> This was Lyle's agenda, thankfully his last one. May he rest
> in eternal anguish.
> 
> ...


+ !

I totally agree


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> Thomas,
> This was Lyle's agenda, thankfully his last one. May he rest
> in eternal anguish.
> 
> ...


Jim, what things did these guys do that were "evil"?


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> Jim, what things did these guys do that were "evil"?


Well, Chris, taking a national working dog organization 200 milles
down the road to Mickey Mouse land for start.

A wearing knee pads in the presence of any suspected German....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Personally I'm very grateful to those who stepped up and served in the past, and those who have stepped up to serve in the future.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

+1

Well said Susan. People forget those that serve for an organization, it is a volunteer basis. Which is taking time away from work and family. People can complain all the want. The peanut gallery that speak up on the internet should put forth their efforts to volunteer in the organization and fix what ever issues they are concern with.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

There are lots of people who volunteer to serve the organization and there are people who get into office and abuse their power.
They are under the delusion that their "vision" is what counts and ignore the wishes of the majority of the members. There are some that get used to those paid trips to various meetings etc. and get a little too comfortable whipping out the club credit card. I'm looking forward to positive changes with Jim and Frank in charge. Every UScA member has a right to complain by virtue of paying dues.


----------

